# Collinite 915 vs 476



## Zetec-SS

i've looked in the threads and searched but couldn't find anything. some people say 476 is best and some say 915.

so this can be the ********** thread


----------



## dsolds

915 on dark colours and 476 on the lighter ones. Neither is "best" in my opinion, just slightly different qualities.


----------



## abd1973

Ive always used 915 on both cars as they are dark colours. May be that is just me


----------



## KnightUnit

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65219&highlight=collinite

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63013&highlight=collinite

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58292

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=51845&highlight=collinite

Try some of these mate, I use 845 myself btw.


----------



## Dave KG

476.

No discernable difference in looks that I can make out between the two, on dark or light colours, but the 476 seems to be able to last a little longer.

476 is also better value for money when bought in 18oz can that Elite Car Care stocks.

If I could only have one, it would be 476 every time.


----------



## Gleammachine

Personally I prefer 915 but this is just a personal preference and both are equally as good as each other, what I mean is you would be hard pushed to tell the difference between the 2.

915 offers a higher Carnuaba content if that is anything to go by.


----------



## Starscream

Gleammachine said:


> Personally I prefer 915 but this is just a personal preference and both are equally as good as each other, what I mean is you would be hard pushed to tell the difference between the 2.
> 
> 915 offers a higher Carnuaba content if that is anything to go by.


Same here,

Was very impressed with 915 on all colors Ive used it on, Ive tried it on black, metallic black, metallic dark blue, red, silver and white, Ive only had it a little over a month and its now become my go to wax of choice, 
All have given amazing shine and depth and of course durability beyond anything else Ive used,


----------



## ianFRST

no difference imo, both are superb


----------



## Zetec-SS

cheers for the input guys...this should help other members with similar queries.


----------



## AW8

Owning a metallic black car it would be interesting to see a panel (prepped same all over) in a 50/50 albeit on a dark or black car, however, I suspect a camera might struggle to show any noticeable visible difference. I also appreciate durability is an issue too. I am happy with 476 but haven't tried the 915 but will give it a try next as i would sacrifice longevity between applications for wetter/darker shine even though very happy with 476........With lots of my 476 left dont expect a comparison write up from me anytime soon though.

I appreciate prep is so important but the images on this thread are the reason why i will give 915 a go if I still have a black car when wanting some more Collinite.......in my opinion one of the best sets of pics, (I appreciate pics don't always tell all), for a black car - period & that includes when compared to shots of cars treted to much more expensive waxes.............stunning pics !

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=17769


----------



## roscopervis

There's very little difference in the durability of the two I've found.Maybe a week or two tops.


----------



## Will-S

I would go for 915. Tbh haven't tried 476 but if there IS so little between them then I would be happy with the warmth and longevity of 915.
Have tried on black and silver and the finish is very good. IMHO it is the best in its price bracket.


----------



## ahaydock

I doubt you would really see the difference between the 2 TBH, so I would say 476.


----------



## wywywywy

I am very convinced that they are actually the same thing, just different marketing.


----------



## Reflect

You may be inclined to ask Collinite about it. I asked if 925 and 845 were the same product and they confirmed it.


----------



## Dipesh

I prefer 915 but only because it smells better.


----------



## Reflect

Come to think of it, I have 476 and 915. The 476 is brand new, I wonder if I should trade it off...


----------



## wfedwar

I find 915 easier to work with, but once on the car, 915 and 476S are essentially the same. 915 smells better...


----------



## Rob Tomlin

Zetec-SS said:


> i've looked in the threads and searched but couldn't find anything. some people say 476 is best and some say 915.
> 
> so this can be the ********** thread


So much for being the "**********" thread on the issue: the poll is currently evenly split at 50/50!


----------



## ivor

for my 2pence worth both have about the same finish what makes the difference is the QD you use afterwards I always try to leave it for 24hrs then go over it finsh kare 425 and that gives it the deep liquid look


----------



## supercharged

I like both.


----------

